# piranhas overeating?



## little piranha (Aug 2, 2006)

I was wondering. Can I over feed my piranhas? Also, I just moved their tank and took them out for a while, but now it seems like one of them just sinks straight to the bottom like he cant stay off the bottom...and he is much larger than the other two. Is something wrong with him? Does it matter what kind of water they are in...hard or soft?


----------



## 909Justice (Aug 27, 2006)

little piranha said:


> I was wondering. Can I over feed my piranhas? Also, I just moved their tank and took them out for a while, but now it seems like one of them just sinks straight to the bottom like he cant stay off the bottom...and he is much larger than the other two. Is something wrong with him? Does it matter what kind of water they are in...hard or soft?


well course you can overfeed your piranhas

did you do your cycling before you put them back in if not that can be a big problem for any fishs


----------



## little piranha (Aug 2, 2006)

909Justice said:


> I was wondering. Can I over feed my piranhas? Also, I just moved their tank and took them out for a while, but now it seems like one of them just sinks straight to the bottom like he cant stay off the bottom...and he is much larger than the other two. Is something wrong with him? Does it matter what kind of water they are in...hard or soft?


well course you can overfeed your piranhas

did you do your cycling before you put them back in if not that can be a big problem for any fishs
[/quote

What do you mean by cycling. All I did was take them out of the tank and put them in a bucket and then I fixed the tank back up and cleaned it and then I filled it back up with water. But i live in a apartment now so it is water from my faucet.


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

How long has the tank been running and the water you added did you treat it with conditioner?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

he did not cycle his tank most likely.

O well i have never cycled my tanks.

When u see thier bellys nice and plump u should sotp from there.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

to Water Chemistry Forum

Harry


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2006)

little piranha said:


> What do you mean by cycling. All I did was take them out of the tank and put them in a bucket and then I fixed the tank back up and cleaned it and then I filled it back up with water. But i live in a apartment now so it is water from my faucet.


Well, it's too late now, but many piranha keepers prepare their tanks for a period of time before adding their piranha so that the filtration system will be "mature" and capable of handling the waste load.

By the way, you don't need to do all of that to do a water change. Most piranha keepers just syphon out 20%-35% of the water on a weekly basis. This will keep your nitrates down and minimize stress on your fish.

I'm not a fish dietician, but I believe as long as you're not feeding fatty foods like red meat or poultry, it's pretty hard to overfeed a juvenile fish. As long as your water quality is good, (no ammonia or nitrite) and your feeding very low fat foods, you can feed the fish to satiation.

(I'm not sure this is always the best thing to do, so if anyone has any other opinions on this, I'm open to hear it.)

In the meantime, I suggest you read up on some "aquarium cycling" articles and purchase a water test kit.


----------

